# Spurs have a good chance to repeat for these reasons



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Spurs are still at the same level as last yr not to mention another yr of exp. and another yr that parker is nearing his finals mvp prime. 

Suns last yr had a hard time with there lack of depth in the front court spot and now what have they done? gotten rid of Thomas and seriously have no back ups. yet another yr older for nash as well.

Mavs-Justchokeeverytime though they are prob the biggest threat besides the spurs to win it all.

Boston- has a nice big 3 but who do they have besides that? no one, really. not to mention they have never played one game together.

cavs- didnt really get any better besides a yr of great exp.

Nuggets- should finally last longer then 5 games in the 1st round but still, they dont have the role players

Rockets- got alot better but are still a yr away imo. they need to play with each other more and how is franchise going to work out?

imo power Rankings to who has the best chance...

1.Spurs
2.mavs
3.suns
4.Rox
5.East ( Cavs, Pistons, Celtics )

Basically we didnt change much, though if anything got a bit better from experience and tony parker nearing his prime, other teams seem to not change and or get worse.
Duncan's game is all about fundamentals and finesse, hes what now 30? 31? He is still going to get his 20 and 10. Parker another yr older is better. He is nearing his prime. Manu is going to be the same as last yr. hes what just 30? Finley is still gona do well in his role and bowen just came off his best yr. another yr for elson and oberto can only better them as well. Spurs get the "there to old" it seems like every other yr and what...if they dont have any injuries and no other team makes a crazy trade, I dont understand why the spurs wont have a good chance to repeat. 


ah I just made this cause Im tired of these haters, how many more ships do you want before you give us our props...o wait what has your team done in the last ten yrs.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

we can repeat. we just have to be ready for every team giving us their best, night in and night out. i see barry getting worse than last year but you are right, we do have finely. do we have a backup pg? is it still vaughn? i hope our defense gets better earlier, but agian it doesnt matter so long as we gel together at the right time.

you should know by now that we will never get respect. even if we do repeat, they will never give the spurs the props they deserve, but whatever.


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

u werent even the best team last yr...suns


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

raptorsrule15 said:


> u werent even the best team last yr...suns


4-0


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

raptorsrule15 said:


> u werent even the best team last yr...suns


...got eliminated by the spurs? I dont understand.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

raptorsrule15 said:


> u werent even the best team last yr...suns


we kicked their ***es.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wait...mdizz=hi im new right?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> wait...mdizz=hi im new right?


:rofl:

Tony Parker will dominate this year, after working hard with Eva in the off season. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> wait...mdizz=hi im new right?


That's mean.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> That's mean.


no really I thought mdizz had both accounts..there two seperate people?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

*edited*


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

hi im new said:


> [strike]How are you going to compare me to MDIZZ? thats just rude.[/strike]


So your not mdizz? cause I also thought Mdizz had 2 accounts, this being another of them. So then whats with the name?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

[strike]man seriously what the ****, idk what the **** is wrong with you but really you need to shut up about me[/strike]


*just relax*


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> man seriously what the ****, idk what the **** is wrong with you but really you need to shut up about me


*deleted*


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

if you have a problem with the way i am modding, PM me or yao mania


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Lol


----------

